# No power Up



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

Had 3 921 pack away since I upgrade to new vip units was planing on giving them away been out since may 2006 

Two out of three will not power up I hear the hard drive turn and feel the fan blowing I called dish tech support they were no help

Any ideas


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Be patient! Plug then in, let them sit for awhile with the a/c attached. Hook a dish to them too (to get updates once they decide to wake up).

Recently I had a 921 go dead for 2 days only to come back to life.


----------

